# one of the greatest sacral works ever - Requiem by Kozlovsky (1798)



## gprengel

I' tried to share with you one of the greatest musical discoveries for me in the recent years in the general discussion board - with nobody responding, so it may be better placed here: the almost unknown Requiem by Polisch Composer Kozlovsky. It has an emotional depths which is unbelievable!! It is so Romantic that I can't believe it is written in the time of Haydn's creation. If you are interested in spiritual music, please take your time to get into it!





 (read also the overwhelming comentaries there...)


----------



## Pugg

gprengel said:


> I' tried to share with you one of the greatest musical discoveries for me in the recent years in the general discussion board - with nobody responding, so it may be better placed here: the almost unknown Requiem by Polisch Composer Kozlovsky. It has an emotional depths which is unbelievable!! It is so Romantic that I can't believe it is written in the time of Haydn's creation. If you are interested in spiritual music, please take your time to get into it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (read also the overwhelming comentaries there...)


F A N T A S T I C, thank you very much for sharing.


----------



## Barelytenor

Totally agree! Wonderful work that foreshadows the emotion of later Romantic works such as the Verdi Requiem, but with an earlier, less-chromatic tonal structure than the Verdi. Still, a towering work performed by some extremely talented soloists and chorus and orchestra who keep the emotional content strong throughout. Thanks from me as well for sharing this!

:tiphat:

Kind regards,

George


----------



## Azol

Many thanks for sharing!
Listening to Dies Irae now... and this was written in 1798?!? AMAZING!!!


----------



## joachim

I discovered this Kozlovsky Requiem, last year thanks to a CD Melodia, recorded in 1988 and directed by Vladimir Esipov.

This Requiem (in E flat minor, for Stanislas August Poniatowski, king of Poland who died in 1798) seems to me pre-Romantic, and at the same time it seems to me to be archaic. It is really a Mass of the Dead in the strict sense, deeply sad, with a frightening Dies Irae and Tuba Mirum.


In any case, by this work, one realizes that there existed Russian composers long before Glinka (I think also Bortnianski)


----------

